# Buzzard Ranch Kidding Thread!



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

We have two does bred this year...both first fresheners.

Epimetheus Athena is a yearling La Mancha
Bred to: Lucky*Star's Cai
Due: May 31st, but we think she'll go within this week

Nic Nak M Daffodil is a two year old Nigerian Dwarf
Bred to: DesertNanny BE Electric Rodeo
Due: August 20th

I am going to try and get some pics up within the week.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry for the weird title...will try and fix it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Good luck!


Thank you! Athena has been giving false alarms..she's driving me nuts!

You don't by any chance know how to change the title on this thread, do you?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks, Jill for changing the weird title :lol:


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Any pictures?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

WitchHazel said:


> Any pictures?


Whoops, will try and get some up soon! We've got some good ones on our website (in my signature), but they're not super recent.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Athena had buck/doe twins this evening! Pics to come in the a.m.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Here's the doeling, Buzzard Ranch Darling Scarlett!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

And the buckling, Buzzard Ranch Cai's Surprise!




















His legs/hooves look weird because the protective coating was still on them


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! 

So, what would you guys call their coloring, for registration purposes?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Omg! I love them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Adorable !  
Congratulations :stars:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Can I have her Haley?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Quit eyeballing Haley and MY baby goats Dee, :lol:


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Noooo she's mine, mine, mine! :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

What?? Nooo I want her!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Caisur's first trip outside..still figuring out those legs because he was cramped in there! He's not set up here, by the way.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So what made you decide to retain the doe kid? I like this boy, especially his color lol


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

That's quite the kidding clip...lol
Congrats on the cute kids. Your boy looks just like my mini lamancha born a couple weeks ago


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh I had sooo much fun with the kidding clip, lol..I needed the practice and it's hot here, so figured why not. 

Dee, I love the boy too, but can't breed him back to Athena. I can never tell with little babies, but I think she's gonna turn out awesome. I plan on retaining her and seeing how she turns out as she matures.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm for sure retaining a doe from Temper next year to see if my plan with the teats works lol!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Baby boy at a week and a day old














And his best gal, a.k.a. his sassy sister


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Our kidding season finished off tonight with twins! 1 buck (tricolor) and 1 doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Gotta love such adorable goatie babies!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww  
Congratulations , beautiful babies


----------

